# Ram first introduced October 27; due date?



## NachoFarm (Jan 29, 2013)

We have three Gotland/Finn cross ewes that had a ram introduced on October 27th and he was with them until November 1st when we lent him to a neighbour.  After that ram died (whole other story) we picked up a new ram on December 16th and he has been in with them ever since.  The breeder we got them from says that if they were bred during the first introduction that we could possibly expect lambs in the middle of March because the Finns have a tendency to go early?  We wanted to have everyone sheared before lambing but will it be too cold?  It might be 10 degrees here in Ontario today but like they say with Canadian weather...give it five minutes.    This is our first lambing, any thoughts on the due dates?  Or any prep tips for our first experience?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 29, 2013)

If they did take it would be towards the end of March. No earlier than the 22.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rather than shearing, you could crutch them which would just remove the wool from the anus and vulva area, as well as the udder. This would leave the rest of the fleece to keep them warm


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 29, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Rather than shearing, you could crutch them which would just remove the wool from the anus and vulva area, as well as the udder. This would leave the rest of the fleece to keep them warm


X2

A ewe will carry 140 to 147 days. That will be really close.


----------



## NachoFarm (Jan 29, 2013)

But will we still be able to shear them once they've lambed?  What's too cold to shear them completely?  The are inside most of the time.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 29, 2013)

Plenty of ewes get sheared in the middle of winter and are none the worse for it. They'll be shivery for a few days but as long as they can get out of the wind and get plenty of hay to eat they'll be just fine. Many people shear ewes before they lamb so they will feel that its cold and have their babies someplace more sheltered.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, we generally shear right in the middle of lambing season, with half the ewes being sheared having lambs on the ground and the other half of the ewes are bred. We don't crutch our ewes that have lambs before the shearer comes. This year, my sheep are getting sheared in April, a month after the two mature ewes lamb, but a month before my ewe lamb lambs.


----------



## NachoFarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> Plenty of ewes get sheared in the middle of winter and are none the worse for it. They'll be shivery for a few days but as long as they can get out of the wind and get plenty of hay to eat they'll be just fine. Many people shear ewes before they lamb so they will feel that its cold and have their babies someplace more sheltered.


Not that I don't trust you Roving Jacobs...lol, but does anyone else concur with this?  They have access to outside all day through the big barn door but have chosen to remain in the barn since the cold weather started.  Their hay is in there so they pretty much eat and sleep the day away in the barn.  We would like to shear completely EVERYONE before lambing.  The temperature around here in March varies from about 10 below to 20 above...again, Canadian weather.  

Side note, we have a multi species barn and the goats and sheep plus our ram will be pretty much free run for the whole year.  Obviously this can be done but presents some challenges, my main concern is keeping the lambs/kids safe from the other group.  We do have three small jugs available for various situations however we would like to be as hands off as possible when it comes to all this.  If a ewe drops a lamb in the barn, I guess I would be concerned that it would be harmed by the ram and/or the goats.  Although if sheep mama's are anything like human mama's then I would be more concerned about the offender.  Our ram is very docile by the way, as far as rams go I guess.  Should I be moving a ewe into the jug BEFORE she lambs, or after, or at all?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 30, 2013)

People do shear ewes and as long as they have straw, shelter, and lots of feed they should be fine. 
We don't crutch or shear for lambing season. Although it would make it a bit easier to see what is going on down there. 
If you want an easier view I would crutch in your situation.


----------

